# E23 730 Carb



## JaredE23 (9 mo ago)

Hi to everyone out there, I'm in need of a e23 730 carb, unfortunately the carb was warped due to terrible mechanics handling the car before I purchased the car. I live in South Africa and was curious as to a website I may be able to purchase a carb, I'm willing to import it


----------

